# How old is too old for a hedgehog to bond with me?



## featheredfriend (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been looking at hedgehogs available in my area, and I'm hoping to get one soon.
However, most of the hedgehogs available for purchase or adoption are around a year old.
Will this be too late for them to bond with me?
I'd like to give an animal in the area a forever home, but it would be a little sad if I could never be friends with the little guy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Keep in mind even baby hedgehogs may never fully bond with a person and IMO its never a good idea to go in thinking you'll get a cuddly hedgehog that is going to seek you out for attention. They exist but they aren't common.

As for taking in a older hedgehog that can vary on so many things such as if the hedgehog was handled previously if he/she was abused or mistreated, so many factors can mean a trust will be had to build.

Its not to say that a hedgehog that's older won't though cause some do it just takes time, patience, dedication, and persistence. Even neglected hedgehogs will usually show small steps towards trust but you normally should be ready for a huffy ball of popping quills and trust me no mater your hedgehogs personality you'll love them for it. I can think of plenty of people here who have extra grumpy hedgehogs and they wouldn't change them for the world.


Not saying any of this to discourage you, just letting you know what I've discovered through hedgehog ownership and others.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

or....it may take no effort or may not be any issues at all  go meet some and you will find out pretty quick what each personality is and how open they are to new people (keeping in mind of course few will likely to be total loves HA on first meeting but you never know) :mrgreen: I'm sure those who genuinely want a good match for their hedgie would also be open to a couple visits.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> or....it may take no effort or may not be any issues at all  go meet some and you will find out pretty quick what each personality is and how open they are to new people (keeping in mind of course few will likely to be total loves HA on first meeting but you never know) :mrgreen: I'm sure those who genuinely want a good match for their hedgie would also be open to a couple visits.


I just want to add if the hedgie seems open and happy in its current environment it doesn't mean you won't be waking up a ball of quills the first few days even if the hedgehog is comfy with you when you visit them 

Some hedgehogs are very easy to bond and others not so much either way owning one is a delightful experience


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I second TW about the experience of owning a hedgie. I got my hedgie as a baby, and we ARE bonding, but she is a particularly grumpy little girl :roll: 

But! She is still funny and cute. She is a tiny animal, but she has more personality than most people I know. I convince her to put up with me through mealworms and a warm body to cuddle against half the time. She has brought so much happiness to my life, and even if we never bonded, I would love her just the same. Hedgehogs are so easy to love.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Do they truely bond anyway? I mean they seem to tolerate based on trust, kindness, need and patience but bond?? Maybe I've yet to experience this but I can't say I personally have any rose colored glasses on concerning bonding with my hedgie in the same way as say my dogs ( who are quite in tune to my emotions and well everything I do lol) Maybe it is a different type/way of bond???


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Its not the same bond you get with a dog. A dog becomes loyal to its owner, following him around. A hedgehog is independent. You will become loyal to them and follow their orders. It takes a lot of time spent with them to bond with them though.

I don't know if the 'bond' you get with hedgehogs is what some people consider a bond, but there is something there. I have had several now that really seemed to want to be with me. I have had a couple that would poke their heads out of their snuggle bags, and acted like they wanted to be held/close to me. I've had some that would seek me out.

When Cooper was suffering from his inner ear infections, he really seemed to want to be with me. He didn't need to be laying on me, but just my hand in his bag laying on his rump was enough. I've had a few that would be acting uneasy, but as soon as you put your hand in their snuggle bag they would push themselves under and calm down. Is that bond? I don't know, but to me it certainly feels like one. It feels like they trust me so much that by just being held they relax and feel more comfortable and at ease.

Yesterday, we had severe thunderstorm and tornado warnings. Poptart was upset. I picked her up, put her in a snuggle bag and put my hand in to hold her. She settled down, despite the fact there was still loud booms of thunder outside. She hates loud sudden noises, they upset her, but if I'm there she feels safe enough to lay back down again. Bond? Dunno but it certain is something.

To the original poster, yes older hedgehogs can learn to trust and bond with you. Abused/mishandled can take a lot of time. I have had a couple who were mishandled/abused that took 6 months before they even started to lower their quills. A year before they really started to trust me. A year is a long time to have to deal with a defensive, scared hedgehog. The first time they lower their quills, you get to see their eyes without their head quills in the way, is simply amazing though. 

A year old hedgehog, isn't that old. Most of the hedgehogs I've cared for were over 1 year when they came to me. One benefit to adults, no baby quilling! Less quills to get stuck in my feet!


----------



## featheredfriend (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! That really helps in terms of knowing what to expect


----------

